# pijy photo shoot!



## p3zPaL (Sep 10, 2009)

here are some pictures of my little pigeons. Pidgeotto is the bigger darker one and Pidgeot is the smaller one with slightly checkered wings. 










pidgeotto. something's outside











pidgeotto and pidgeot










close up.










pidgeot in flight.


Aren't they precious!


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

They are adorable!  
Their little faces could make you smile and realized what ever else thats happening doesn't matter in the moment because you know their little pigeon hearts love you <3


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great shot of Pigeot flying!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos and very handsome birds! Thank you for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Now all you need is a Pidgey to complete the trio  Great pictures!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Now all you need is a Pidgey to complete the trio  Great pictures!


Ha ha ha

Really awsome pics............


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

they are adorable! i bet they are gonna come on here and read the replies and start posing for another photoshoot! too cute


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

starlinglover95 said:


> they are adorable!* i bet they are gonna come on here and read the replies and start posing for another photoshoot! too cute :*


...and they will be so full of themselves ...and rightly so! 

They are so cute!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice pics, pretty birds. Great shot in flight!


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

*pigy photo shoot!*

Hi... great pictures... and nice looking pigeons.. I especially like the photo of the pigeon in the air... fantastic pictures... thank you for posting... enjoyed


----------



## shahid1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fantastic picture...this is a wallpaper of cute pigeon...i realy like that...thank you ver very much fot posting.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT camera! BEAUTIFUL PIGEONS! TERRIFIC PICTURES!!

Loved your "eye candy" and we say THANK YOU FOR POSTING for us to enjoy!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing and letting us enjoy...c.hert


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

nice looking birds.


----------

